

Google hacked? - HNer
http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=xx-hacker

======
martey
This happens when you change your language settings to "Hacker" and has
absolutely nothing to do with people hacking Google. See
[http://www.gtricks.com/google-tricks/google-in-hacker-
langua...](http://www.gtricks.com/google-tricks/google-in-hacker-language/)

------
nextparadigms
That's very old.

------
akarambir
thats not hacking. its a simple change of settings.

